# 4500 backhoe pump leaking



## 4500backhoe (Aug 18, 2015)

hope somone can tell me if the transfer pump oring is replacable without pulling the pump off. fuel injector cav pump is what i am refering to. thanks


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

I don't have that machine, but I'm fairly familiar with hydraulic systems. Do you have a picture of what it looks like where it's leaking?


----------



## 4500backhoe (Aug 18, 2015)

its the oring that fits the tranfer pump barrel where it goes into the injector pump body


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

4500backhoe,

Attached is a parts diagram for the CAV injection pump for a Ford 4500 backhoe. Which part are you referring to?


----------



## Blackbear (Feb 24, 2015)

sixables think he's referring to part #22.i would say yes.i replaced my cav pump and took my old pump apart.

-disconnect fuel inlet line and injector lines.you will probably have to bend them a bit to get them out of the way.
you can leave the bango fittings on the pump barrel/body.
-there 2 bolts that hold it in,one is a regular bolt(think its on the back side),the other is where the bleed screw is on the pump body(the bleed screw screws into a bolt that holds the distributor in).
-that's it,the whole distributor pulls straight out.you will see the o-ring,its on the distributor(part you pull out).

might come out easy,might come out hard.remember mine was tight.had to give it a pry.
the shafts are machined in a way so they only will go together one way.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Excellent post Blackbear. Thanks! I suspect that #22 is correct. 

4500backhoe, please confirm that Blackbear is correct. Before you start this work, thoroughly clean, clean, clean the area all around the back of the pump. One speck of dirt in the pump will spoil your day.


----------



## 4500backhoe (Aug 18, 2015)

thanks guys, i dont see a seal ring in the pump drawing. My pump is leaking between the injector pump housing and the tranfer pump barrel. not sure what kind of seal is in there.


----------



## 4500backhoe (Aug 18, 2015)

After reading Blackbears post again Im going to give it a try. It sounds like the right way to install a new oring. thanks again to all that replied.


----------



## 4500backhoe (Aug 18, 2015)

tractor now has no leaks in inj bump. there is more to it than 2 bolts, you also have to take the bolt out of the bottom advance timing unit. also you have to remove the throttle and shutoff cover and 3 bolts that hold the metering rod in the distributor end, and then the distributer will come out for oring replacement. utube has some cav pump vidios. thanks to blackbear and all for help.Bye


----------

